# Photos disappearing or not showing in iMessages



## Alibabaxx (Jan 17, 2013)

Wondering if anyone can help with this problem. My daughter got an iPod touch 4 gen for Christmas so she could iMessage over wifi to myself and hubby who have iPhone 4S. All have iOS 6 installed. To begin with everything was ok message wise but in the last week if I send a photo to the iPod from iPhone it doesn't come up - no message, nothing. If iPod sends photo to iPhone it works ! Also my daughter has been receiving messages from her friends and when they send a photo it appears briefly on the iPod then disappears. Very confused as to why this is happening. Any thoughts ? :sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It may be a problem with the photo it self. Are you using iMessage to select the photo?


----------



## Alibabaxx (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. Yes when sending a message I select a photo from photos and it inserts in imessage but when it appears on iPod it just shows the word IMG (followed by number of the image ) but no pic. It has worked before but not any more. I think it must be something on the iPod and not the iPhone ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could attempt to restore the iPod to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Alibabaxx (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah might have to do that and see if works. Seems that although all working fine at the beginning and ipod to ipod works it's other devices ie ipad and iphone that send pics to ipod dont work all of a sudden. Thanks anyway, I tried googleing the question but seems no one has this problem


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are parent restrictions on for the iPod?


----------



## Alibabaxx (Jan 17, 2013)

no :ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya might be a problem with the iPod itself then.


----------

